
EPPlication – Our Test Automation Framework - davewood
https://github.com/nic-at/EPPlication
======
davewood
Years ago I helped a colleague automating some tests for the austrian domain
name registry. The result was EPPlication, our own test automation framework.

We needed something to:

\- create tests without programming skills

\- execute tests

\- display test results

I did some basic research if there is an existing solution for our problem but
haven't found something.

Recently I was given green light for publishing the code on github. To make
getting started easier it's now dockerized so you can get it up and running
easily.

Feedback welcome!

